# Roving FS (Part 3) - NW Illinois



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

This is the last listing for rovings I have on sale, unless I find some others lurking in the corners. Please combine orders to save on shipping. Actual shipping charges only.

Although these say Alpaca 2nds, the fiber went through a fiber separating machine (dehairing) and it's really soft..

100% alpaca. Buy what you need as there's plenty. $3.00 per ounce.

Hopefully I'll have the pictures in the same order as:

Dark Gray with a touch of Brown (31 bumps)
Dark Brown with a touch of Black (33 bumps)
Medium Brown with a touch of Black (24 bumps)

Each bump is approximately 4 ounces, but I'll make sure you get the ounces you order, with a bit more for safe measure.

Thanks for looking! Stay tuned as I'll be adding knitting needles, crochet hooks and other stuff soon!
AJ


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Still plenty left of these. Anybody else? I'll be putting them on Etsy soon if nobody else is interested.


----------



## lindsaysfarm (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you still have these?? How much for the lot? Not just this listing but the others too?
Let me know and shipping to K8A 6W6.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Sent you a PM.


----------

